# New pictures of my baby, Pasha.



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I can bring him home in three weeks. :] I wish it was sooner i'm so excited.
Cleaning himselfff,
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/baby.jpg
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird.jpg
He loves bracelets, haha.
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/baaby.jpg
His beautiful markingss, he has stripes!
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/biiiiird.jpg


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

He/she is so gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you! <33
I'm not sure what sex it is, I dont know when I can find out either.
I hope it's a little girl though.
:]


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Pasha is beautiful! the time will fly by. Do you get to visit with Pasha, or did some one take these for you?


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I get to visit him, the man said I can come down however many times a week I would like to, (he's probably regreting that offer now) i've been down to see him every other day since I bought him. It's conveniant that the breeders store is 1.2 miles down the road, haha. I got to watch him being fed today, too cute! I'm so excited, he/she's my first cockatiel, ive had two parakeets before and I just fell in love with this little baby.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

From the little information I know on how to visually sex a cockatiel, I'd say it's a male 

The reason why is because he's got pearl markings. But they're not very bold nor does he have as many as he should for a pearl. Females will have brighter/bolder pearls, and many more of them. 

You'll be able to tell for sure by the time he's 6-8 months old after he gets his first molt. If he has even less pearl markings after the first molt, then you definitely have a male.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What a beautiful bird.  And he has a great variety of bird toys there. I'm grateful it's probably not close to me otherwise I could see a big shopping spree happening!


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

He/she is a stunning bird. Congrats!!!


----------



## Detector (Apr 17, 2010)

Very cute for sure.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw, I'd be so so happy if it was a little boy! I love his markings, I love how his body under his wings looks striped. Oh my, i've spent over 25$ in toys so far and I haven't even brought him home! Haha, I love going down there and looking around, Pashas so funny, he loves the wall of toys, he loves shiny things. Thank you for all the compliments!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

He is beautiful 

I know how you feel with toy shopping. I do that a little too often for my boys. I'll buy them a new toy like every week and they don't even need one xD


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pasha is going to be a very, very spoiled little bird. I'm very excited to see him tomorrow, I will surely take more pictures! He's such a character.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very good looking baby.
I wish I was near that store, its. so. beautiful. O_O LOL.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you! I tried to pick out the healthiest(sp?) looking baby, but they're all just so adorable. He had four that were Pasha's age and it took me two days to decide, but, Pasha just stuck on me, (literally) and I put a down payment on him, and now he's my little (hopefully) man. :]


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

He LOVES my bracelets! Haha.
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird2.jpg
He also loves my poison ring, it has a little clasp that opens it, and he's already learned how to open and close it. Haha.
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird3.jpg
Suchh a cute babyy!!
:]
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird1.jpg


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the third pic. He looks like such a little baby. I want to give him a hug.  Keep putting up the pics for us.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a beautiful baby. I wanted to come shop for the store's toys too.


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I will! I think I might go down to the store and bother the guy tomorrow, haha, poor man. He always tells me crazy stories about coyotes(sp?). I love that store, I'll post a picture of the biggest toys they have there, it probably doesn't come as a shock to you, but ones half as big as I am! (5'3, 98lbs) Haha, I made a toy for him yesterday out of those pony beads i'll post a picture of it, I used to make ALOT of hemp bracelets, therefor, I have 3 shoe boxes full of those types of beads, the guy said they were safe for little Pasha, so I figured i'd find use for them. I'll keep updating this! <3


----------



## ashleyx3 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird4.jpg
New pictures, he's so so so precious!
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/ashessx333/bird5.jpg
Pretty pretty wings. <3


----------

